# ظواهر غريبة حيرت العلماء



## +bent el malek+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*ظواهر غريبة حيرت العلماء*​ 
*حجارة وادي الموت في امريكا حيث تنزل الحجاره الطينيه من الجبال وتقطع كيلومترات بعيده وحتى الان عجز العلماء عن تفسير هذه الظاهره*​



*




*​ 

*اعمدة البازلت او ابراج الشيطان*​ 
*تتكون بعد ماتهدا ثورة البراكين والزلازل في بعض المناطق*​ 


*



*​ 



*حفر المحيطات الزرقاء وتحصل في بعض المحيطات المائيه*​ 


*



*
*\\*​ 




*الطحالب الحمراء القاتله اللى تتكون في بعض المحيطات* ​ 
*



*​ 







*الدوائر الجليديه اللى تتكون احيانا بتجمعات*​

*



*​ 




*الغيوم اللى تتكون بعد الاعصارmammatus*​ 
*



*
*-**حريق قوس المطر بعد الامطار الغزيره جدا في بعض المناطق*​ 
*



*​ 

*فجوه كبيره ظهرت في احدى القرى الاوربيه *​ 

*



*​ 

*ظاهره الرؤؤس الجليديه اوكما يسمونها الرهبان المكسيكييون في منطقة نيو*
*مكسيكو حيت تتشكل قبعات ثلجيه فوق رؤؤس الاحجار بشكل قبعات وتحتفظ بشكلها*
*لان مرور التيارات الهوائيه يساعدها على البقاء*​ 


*



*​ 


*ظاهرة الغيوم العدسيه ويتحاشاها الطيارون في قيادتهم *​ 

*



*​ 


*الاعمده الخفيفيه كما يسميها العلماء وتتشكل في السماء في القطب الجنوبي*​ 


*



*​ 

*الهالات الشمسيه في بعض المناطق ولايعرف العلماء تفسيرا لذلك *​ 

*Sundogs*​ 
*



*​ 


*شياطيين النار كما يسميها العلماء وتحدث في بعض الحرائق حيث تقوم بالدوران والتحرك من مكانها بشكل اعصار ناري*​ 
*



*​ 

*القمر البرتقالى *
*وهو نفس القمر الطبيعي ولكن عندما يكون في مستوى اقل من الافق تظهر هذه*
*الالوان للقمر في بعض المناطق وهو ماحير العلماء حيث ان القمر لالون له*​ 

*



*
*sham24.com*​


----------



## Nemo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

حلو أوى يا مانا
معلومات اغلبها اول مرة اسمعه 
ميرسى لمجهودك وربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكـــرا
موضوع جميل

ومعلومات رائعه

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*ظواهر غريبة بجد لا يعلم بها غير الله*

*شكرا عزيزتي لطرح هذا الموضوع الرائع*

*تحياتي لك ..*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*ظواهر غريبة
معلومات فعلا جديدة
ميرسى حبيبتى لهذا الموضوع الجميل و المفيد
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل  يا مانا

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> حلو أوى يا مانا
> معلومات اغلبها اول مرة اسمعه
> ميرسى لمجهودك وربنا يباركك


*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكـــرا​*
> *موضوع جميل*​
> *ومعلومات رائعه*​
> 
> *سلام الرب يسوع*​


 
*ميرسى لزوق حضرتك *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ظواهر غريبة بجد لا يعلم بها غير الله*​
> 
> *شكرا عزيزتي لطرح هذا الموضوع الرائع*​
> 
> *تحياتي لك ..*​


 
*ميرسى خالص يا قمر*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ظواهر غريبة​*
> *معلومات فعلا جديدة*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى لهذا الموضوع الجميل و المفيد*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 
*ميرسى يا حببتى على زوقك وردك الجميل*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا مانا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسى ليك انت كليمو على زوقك ومتابعتك الجميلة *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر*


*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*واااااااااااااااااااو ظواهر غريبة وفى بعض منها أشكالها رااااااااااااااااااااائعة
أشكرك
ربنا يباركم
*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*طواهر غريبة فعلا 
شكرا عالموضوع​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*جميل اوى يا مانا 
انا بحب الحاجات اللىى زى دى اوىوبحب اقراها
ميرسى لك كتير
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


*ميرسى على مرورك نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااو ظواهر غريبة وفى بعض منها أشكالها رااااااااااااااااااااائعة
> أشكرك
> ربنا يباركم
> *​




*ميرسى على مرورك 
نورت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *طواهر غريبة فعلا
> شكرا عالموضوع​*



*ميرسى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *جميل اوى يا مانا
> انا بحب الحاجات اللىى زى دى اوىوبحب اقراها
> ميرسى لك كتير
> سلام يسوع معك
> *​




*ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل 
يا رب اكون عند حسن ظنك دايما
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## أَمَة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

المزامير الأصحاح 104 العدد 24 *مَا أَعْظَمَ أَعْمَالَكَ يَا رَبُّ! كُلَّهَا بِحِكْمَةٍ صَنَعْتَ. مَلآنَةٌ الأَرْضُ مِنْ غِنَاكَ. *

يتمجد اسم الرب دوما في أعمال يديه

تسلم ايدك يا *مانا*
على هذا الموضوع الهايل والجميل

أكيد اخذ منك مجهود كبير
وبتستحقي عليه أحسن تقييم

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> المزامير الأصحاح 104 العدد 24 *مَا أَعْظَمَ أَعْمَالَكَ يَا رَبُّ! كُلَّهَا بِحِكْمَةٍ صَنَعْتَ. مَلآنَةٌ الأَرْضُ مِنْ غِنَاكَ. *​
> 
> يتمجد اسم الرب دوما في أعمال يديه​
> تسلم ايدك يا *مانا*
> ...


 
*مام ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى  على  تشجيعك الجميل *

*حقيقى انتى نورتى الموضوع *

*ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابدااااا *

*يا رب اكون عند حسن ظنك دايما*​


----------



## mora 2009 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى موضوع روعة *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات فعلا جديدة
ميرسى حبيبتى لهذا الموضوع الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## متيكو (28 أكتوبر 2010)

_*نايسسسسسسسسسسسس*_


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

mora 2009 قال:


> *ميرسى موضوع روعة *​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


*ميرسى يا قمر*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> معلومات فعلا جديدة
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى لهذا الموضوع الجميل
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى خالص نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

متيكو قال:


> _*نايسسسسسسسسسسسس*_


*ميرسى نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## just member (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اسم الصليب
عظيم انت يارب  فى كل اعمالك
اعرف علم المعرفة ان العلم لحدا هلا مو توصل لواحد بالمائة من حقيقة الكون
شكرا اكتير لهايدا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اسم الصليب
> عظيم انت يارب فى كل اعمالك
> اعرف علم المعرفة ان العلم لحدا هلا مو توصل لواحد بالمائة من حقيقة الكون
> شكرا اكتير لهايدا الموضوع الرائع


*ميرسى يا جوجو *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------

